# Forum

## EAKCRW

hai ik wil een Forum openen en bij die Forum wil ik ook deze dingen hebben >>>

[ Beheerder ]   [ Moderator ]   [ Developer ]   [ User Representative ] 

waar kan ik die Forum openen en die 4 dingen krijgen ??

----------

## Dieter@be

phpbb installeren op uw eigen webserver, of een gratis host zoeken, en dan de juiste opties instellen denk ik

----------

## EAKCRW

hoe kom ik aan juiste opties instellen dan ?

----------

## fuge

Via de admin pagina kan je rangen instellen bv vanaf 100 post ben je generaal. Je kan ook als administrator een rang toewijzen aan iemand via speciaale rangen. En er is nog een mogelijk om met groepen te werken in je gebruikerslijst.

----------

## EAKCRW

dankjewel   :Wink:  alleen ik had al een Free Forum geopent en daar bij Admin heb je die dingen niet   :Sad:  weet jij een Free Forum waar ik dat wel kan ?

----------

## koenderoo

Probeer eens Invision Power Board. 

Dit forum lijkt daar heel erg op en ik kan me natuurlijk vergissen, maar het lijkt er sterk op dat het ook gebruikt wordt.

----------

## EAKCRW

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Probeer eens Invision Power Board. 
> 
> Dit forum lijkt daar heel erg op en ik kan me natuurlijk vergissen, maar het lijkt er sterk op dat het ook gebruikt wordt.

 

Oke zal ik ff proberen   :Wink: 

----------

## Q-collective

PhpBB heeft al deze functies, je moet ze alleen zelf even instellen idd.

----------

## EAKCRW

[ Administrator ]   [ Moderator ]   [ Developer ]   [ User Representative ]

Ik moet met deze 4 dingen een Forum hebben en met alle Taal's + Template's..

Wie kan me hiermee HELPEN..

Of zo 1 voor mij maken ??

----------

## Q-collective

 *EAKCRW wrote:*   

> [ Administrator ]   [ Moderator ]   [ Developer ]   [ User Representative ]
> 
> Ik moet met deze 4 dingen een Forum hebben en met alle Taal's + Template's..
> 
> Wie kan me hiermee HELPEN..
> ...

 

Lees de documentatie van phpBB eens, die is niet voor niets geschreven.

En wat bedoel je met talen? Wil je de rangen in allerlei talen hebben?

----------

## EAKCRW

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *EAKCRW wrote:*   [ Administrator ]   [ Moderator ]   [ Developer ]   [ User Representative ]
> 
> Ik moet met deze 4 dingen een Forum hebben en met alle Taal's + Template's..
> 
> Wie kan me hiermee HELPEN..
> ...

 

Talen: Ik bedoel alle Taal's op die Forum English, Dutch enzo noemaar op ik wil alles hebben ook graag Kazaks, Oezbeks, Oejgoers, Kirgiz.. Maar geen Kurdish..

Eigenlijk zelfde als Deze Forum wil ik hebben dan in andere Kleuren..

En die Ranks: Graag: 

[ Administrator ]   [ Moderator ]   [ Developer ]   [ User Representative ]

PROBLEEM IS IK HEB HELEMAAL GEEN VERSTAND VAN PHPBB..

MIJN VRAAG IS OF IEMAND VOOR MIJ DIE FORUM KAN MAKEN, MET AL DIE DINGEN OP ??

EN Alle Style's ( Template's ) TAAL's Behalve geen Kurdish..

En die RANKS..

Ik kan wel met Forums Werken maar ik kan geen PHPBB's werken..

Tot nu toe heb ik alleen Forums mee gewerkt die Free zijn.. Via Internet Site's..

HELP ME PLEASE..???

----------

## koenderoo

Volgens mij stel je je vraag verkeerd bij je bedoelingen. HELPEN is niet hetzelfde als alles van je overnemen zodat jij op je luie reet kan blijven zitten.

Ga zelf aan de slag en kom met concrete problemen, niet met de vraag of wij het werk voor je willen doen. Alleen door te doen kun je LEREN om met o.a. PHPBB's te werken.

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Volgens mij stel je je vraag verkeerd bij je bedoelingen. HELPEN is niet hetzelfde als alles van je overnemen zodat jij op je luie reet kan blijven zitten.
> 
> Ga zelf aan de slag en kom met concrete problemen, niet met de vraag of wij het werk voor je willen doen. Alleen door te doen kun je LEREN om met o.a. PHPBB's te werken.

 

++

Als je problemen hebt zijn wij graag bereid te helpen, maar:

1. kom met concrete dingen die je niet begrijpt

2. doe tenminste alsof je enigszins de documentatie gelezen hebt

maar mocht dat niet willen lukken, dan is er nog:

3. betaal iemand om voor jou het werk te doen

----------

## koenderoo

Zo kun je het inderdaad ook formuleren. Excuus voor mijn (licht) geprikkelde wijze van noteren.   :Cool: 

----------

## Rainmaker

 *EAKCRW wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En die Ranks: Graag: 
> 
> [ Administrator ]   [ Moderator ]   [ Developer ]   [ User Representative ]
> ...

 

Klinkt wel heel erg als een of ander geintje? "taal's behalve geen Kurdisch?"   :Rolling Eyes: 

Maar mocht je het serieus menen: ook al is dit forum niet bedoeld voor dit soort topics (waarom post je dit uberhaupt op een linux forum? eprogrammeur / tweakers o.i.d. lijkt me hier veel geschikter voor), ik kan phpbb wel aanpassen dat ie doet wat je wil. 

Wat wil je ervoor kwijt zijn? (ik neem in ieder geval aan dat je niet dacht dat iemand dit gratis voor je zou doen?)

Hulp is natuurlijk wel gratis, mits juist onderbouwd en geformuleerd. Zie de post van koenderoo. Laat eens zien / blijken uit je posts dat je zelf al wat gezocht hebt...

----------

## EAKCRW

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

>  *EAKCRW wrote:*   
> 
> En die Ranks: Graag: 
> 
> [ Administrator ]   [ Moderator ]   [ Developer ]   [ User Representative ]
> ...

 

[ Administrator ]   [ Moderator ]   [ Developer ]   [ User Representative ] 

Deze 4 wil ik ook hebben zeg maar precies zelfde als deze Forum..

Als Jij precies zelfde als deze maakt voor mij.. Dan wil ik je ook wel Betalen..  :Wink: 

En ik wil alle Taal's en Template's ( Style's ).. Behalve geen Kurdish sorry.. Forum is voor me Neef en hij wilt dat niet.

Hij wilt ook deze Taal's hebben ( Khazaks, Kyrgyzes, Oezbeks, Türkmeens, Tatarish, Oeigoers, Mongoliaans.. )

----------

## nixnut

De broncode van de forums is te vinden in csv: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/

De plaatjes voor de ranks: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/images/ranks/

De templates: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/templates/

De vertalingen: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/translations/

Leef je uit.

----------

## Q-collective

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> De broncode van de forums is te vinden in csv: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/
> 
> De plaatjes voor de ranks: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/images/ranks/
> 
> De templates: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/templates/
> ...

 

Cool, wist niet dat we een esperanto vertaling hadden  :Smile: 

----------

## EAKCRW

[ Administrator ] [ Moderator ] [ Developer ] [ User Representative ] 

Deze 4 wil ik ook hebben zeg maar precies zelfde als deze Forum.. 

Als iemand precies zelfde als deze maakt voor mij.. Dan wil ik hem ook wel Betalen.. 

En ik wil alle Taal's en Template's ( Style's ).. Behalve geen Kurdish sorry.. Forum is voor me Neef en hij wilt dat niet. 

Hij wilt ook deze Taal's hebben ( Khazaks, Kyrgyzes, Oezbeks, Türkmeens, Tatarish, Oeigoers, Mongoliaans.. )

En Zo Spoed Mogelijk AUB.. ??

----------

## nixnut

Zoals ik al zei, alles wat we hebben is beschikbaar in cvs. Je kan het allemaal zelf downloaden.

----------

## lodder_

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> De broncode van de forums is te vinden in csv: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/
> 
> De plaatjes voor de ranks: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/images/ranks/
> 
> De templates: http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/htdocs/templates/
> ...

 

Lekker zal ik even een bookmark van nemen en heb ik weer iets te doen achter de examens

----------

## EAKCRW

SORRY MAAR IK SCHRIJF NOG 1 KEER..

[ Administrator ] [ Moderator ] [ Developer ] [ User Representative ] 

Deze 4 wil ik ook hebben zeg maar precies zelfde als deze Forum.. 

Als iemand precies zelfde als deze maakt voor mij.. Dan wil ik hem ook wel Betalen.. 

En ik wil alle Taal's en Template's ( Style's ).. Behalve geen Kurdish sorry.. Forum is voor me Neef en hij wilt dat niet. 

Hij wilt ook deze Taal's hebben ( Khazaks, Kyrgyzes, Oezbeks, Türkmeens, Tatarish, Oeigoers, Mongoliaans.. ) 

En Zo Spoed Mogelijk AUB.. ??

----------

## Rainmaker

 *EAKCRW wrote:*   

> SORRY MAAR IK SCHRIJF NOG 1 KEER..
> 
> Hij wilt ook deze Taal's hebben ( Khazaks, Kyrgyzes, Oezbeks, Türkmeens, Tatarish, Oeigoers, Mongoliaans.. ) 
> 
> En Zo Spoed Mogelijk AUB.. ??

 

1) zie http://viewcvs.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-projects/forums/translations/

Forum is nooit vertaald in het Khazaks, of al die andere talen.

Wordt op die manier wat lastig om een forum door iemand te laten bouwen die die talen niet spreekt.

2) Download nou eens eerst gewoon die tarball, zoals hierboven ook al 20 keer gezegd eens en kijk gewoon eens. Je zult zien dat het gewoon simpel in te stellen is. Hoef je niks voor te programmeren.

*edit:

3) Zelfs onschuldige nixnut rapporteren... Op zn Nederlands nog wel  :Rolling Eyes: 

Volg nou eerst eens de tip op voordat je begint te SCHREEUWEN Reports zijn er sowieso niet voor bedoeld om te rapporteren dat je niks aan iemands tip hebt.

En zet die irritante alternating caps-lock uit, het Is GeEn DuIts of BreEZah

----------

## krolden

reported as being a troll.

----------

## koenderoo

Kan iemand die EAKCRW niet gewoon bannen en dit onderwerp verwijderen? Is toch een schoolvoorbeeld van slechte manieren en foute omgangsvormen. Of ben ik dan de enige die mij er aan stoort dat deze gast denkt dat dit forum er alleen maar is om commando's te geven en dan verwacht dat iedereen maar in de houdig staat?

Als ik moderator was geweest was dit onderwerp al lang verleden tijd en meneer Eak ook. Ik hoop trouwens dat hij zich aan zijn belofte houd en dat dit inderdaad zijn laatste post was.

----------

